

Close.io – Stop logging calls and emails and start making them instead - davidedicillo
http://close.io/

======
drcongo
Is this a Mac app, or a hosted service? Or something else entirely? I have
literally no idea from this page, which means I've already closed the browser
window.

------
sachingulaya
the promises are enticing. I went to sign up but your signup form breaks on
mobile(chrome on a galaxy nexus with 4.1)..

I cant afford macs for my sales team. A web or windows version would be nice.

